# carob syrup and pcos?



## samanthamommaof3 (Sep 9, 2008)

a friend of mine has pcos and is trying to find all natural things to help get her af back even for a short time. she heard that carob syrup works well. but how should she use it? and any where in the us that sells it? wlmart doesnt or cvs etc.

thanks i'm xposting to health
sam


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been around a while and I've never heard of carob syrup.

there is no quick fix to get AF back. You have to stabilize your hormones. For some it requires glucose meds (herbal or otherwise) for me it required weight loss.

Much love it's a long road.

p.s. don't shop at walmart.


----------



## samanthamommaof3 (Sep 9, 2008)

i try not to. she is really trying to lose weight. i'll have her look into the glucose thing.









thanks.


----------



## BCMomma (Feb 28, 2008)

My choice for a more natural way to try to regulate my hormones & cycles has been to take Vitex (chasteberry) and Maca root. I've only been doing it for a month, but my last cycle was 71 days long with no sign of O, and even this first cycle on the supplements I'm suspecting I ovulated on day 20 or so. If you search motheringdotcommune for Vitex & Maca, there's several discussions about both. People seem to have quite a range of results.

I've never heard of carob syrup used for this purpose. I'm curious if anyone else out there has info, though


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

If she is trying to lose weight I used Hyponidd (for a while) Honestly, diet and exercise. There is no easy fix. There are things that _may_ assist a little, but nothing like diet and exercise.

There a lot of different things that you can use, Vitex, is the most popular herbal one, tho it's mostly for fertility, and Metformin (which is a Rx) is the most popular weight loss one. Hyponidd is an "herbal metformin" If she isn't trying to get PG it really is best that she be on a lo-dose BCP. Like Yaz or Diane. If she isn't the chance of developin and keeping cysts is really really high. Also the BCPs will mask the "effects" of PCOS until she can get her weight under controll, or at least coming down.

Much love!

p.s. Everything I just said, like everything in the PCOS world is much and hotly debated. so I'm sure that there will be someone along that argues and tells you (or me) "Nuh-uh!" But I'm due in May, so I must have done something right!


----------

